# Got a question about rear mounted spreaders



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone know anything about buyers atv spreaders? I need one by the midle of this week and the only one Im gonna be able to go pick up is a buyers. I wanted cycle country or swisher but every place i check is backordered for both. I can go grab one of these at tractor supply down the street but they only have 1 left. Anyone got a ny reviews on these? The last thing I wanna do is go spend 300 bucks and have it flake out on me the first time i use it


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Where in Maryland are you? I have a brand new never used Magnum Spreader S300P same as the Meyer 240. It will work on a ATV. It weight's about 100lbs and holds 240lbs of salt. Let me know if you interested. I unboxed everything and put it on to see how it would fit. Other then that, it's new. Sorry for the bad pic, cell phones......


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

how much you asking? I have a feeling its alot more than i wanna spend.lol. pm me


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

looks pretty bad ass!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What are you looking to spend? Have you price any spreaders? The S300P is the smallest "commercial" spreader (besides the Meyer, same thing) on the market. The Buyer's and a lot of others are smaller and made more for homeowners or estates. If your doing small to medium commercial lots, you'll want a spreader like this or similar.


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ive been pricing out spreaders that were actually made for atvs. Unless this one is too... Just seems alittle big.lol. I was just gonna go with one that was like 400 dollars and held like 100-150lbs..


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Also, im from hagerstown md. forgot to add that awhile back..


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If you want, call me. I live in Waynesboro. 717-729-3667 You can come take a look at it if you like. I paid just under $900 for it. I'll go $800. It's never had salt in it, brand new. It's really not that big to be honest. It hold a little less then 5 50lb salt bags. What ATV do you plan on using it on?


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

it would be going on a 07 grizzly 660. My gf lives bout 3 min from waynesborrow.lol. was that made for an atv or for a pickup?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

It's perfect if you have a truck and plow too. It can be used on either truck or ATV. It will last you a long time and can pay for it self in just a couple of events. I bought this spreader thinking I was going to be doing 3 commercial lots but it fell through.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That's what it's setting on in the pic!  My Grizzly didn't even squat when I put it on the back. If your interested, call me and you can stop by and take a look at it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You'll be needing it in the next few days from the looks of the weather.


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats pretty funny. mine is also red.lol.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you interested in the spreader? I'll give you a deal on it. You can see before you buy. LMK


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Well.. If you still have it in alittle while ill be very interested. I really cant spend that much right now. But after another storm id be all about it. So im gonna buy a cheap one now because they are calling for some crappy weather this week. So if all works out well, ill be grabbin yours from you after this week. If this spreader works out, ill still grab yours and stick it on my truck. lol.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Your going to throw away good money if you buy anything else. How close are you to having it all. Got anything you want to barter on?


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Not really throwing anything away. Just had to have the spreader incase something happens today. If i dont use it ill take it back and we will talk. What kinda stuff you talkin about bartering with? Can you send me a pm so we can talk in private? lol


----------

